# Newbie from Phillies territory!



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Neighbor!  I'm in DE. LOL! Anyway, that's awesome you started English lessons, hope they are going well. & there are groups of all ages on here, adults, teens, etc.  Have fun posting!


----------



## Skippy (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks! I just bought my first saddle, a Bates Elevation J, and I'm psyched to try it out tonight! I'm like a kid again when I get in the saddle..


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome to HF and good luck with the English lessons!!!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome!!!!!! glad your here!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome! see you on the forum!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome to the forum :wink:

may i steal your saddle please lol


----------



## Skippy (Oct 26, 2008)

Ha ha! My instructor keeps telling everybody what a deal I got on the Bates! I absolutely love it.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Ello and very warm welcome to the forum. So what do you speak if you are learning English? I mean what language, Spanish? Portuguese?

Regards

Jehanzeb


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i think she's learning the english style of riding :lol:

again, welcome aboard!


----------



## Skippy (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, I'm learning English style. Now if I could ride english as well as I speak it.... hehe


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome


----------

